# Mahoning river map



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.arcgis.com/apps/MapTour/index.html?appid=2ac963d9ae2b4219830a71f5005b8562#map

I've been down the river alot lately. Went for a couple hours today solo and caught some nice fish. For you guys who live close you should definitely be taking advantage. This map might help out those who have never been. The run from the bridge in Lowellville to the next bridge down stream is beginning to grow on me. Water has a nice flow through that stretch. Even when the level is down.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What a great resource! Thanks for posting. Noticed that it mentioned who created it. Do you know of any way that those of us who live close could send this guy pics to fill in some of the holes in the photo log?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Facebook maybe. I don't have an account there.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

https://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov › maps

Here's another. Only shows water trail in Trumbull though.

Edit: Link didn't work, sorry. In Google type " mahoning river water trail" and one of the first to pull up will be a PDF. Download it. Nice map with full description of the launches and hazards. I can't figure out how to post it. Again, sorry about that.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

These two links are OLD NEWS, but contain an unbelievable amount of Tec stuff;
DNR Maps
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlesouthernohio

115 PAGES, Table of contents start on page 5
http://www.mahoningriver.com/Mahoning River WAP.pdf


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Don Rex should be able to point you in the right direction.

His website is:

https://friendsofthemahoningriver.org

He also operates a FB discussion group at:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/131233927019825/

Enjoy!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Doboy thanks. The map PDF is the one I tried to post. It is a good map for the ones who never have been. I have been having a blast on the canoe and kayak down there lately. I think the river gets a bad rap from its past. I tell people I was down there fishing and they look at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## fishing-with-Jerry (Oct 31, 2013)

Pooch. I get the same reaction all the time when I tell people I kayak the Mahoning. I love the river. Super quiet, almost never see anyone else when I'm on the river. I see bald eagles almost every time, a huge diversity of other birds. And the river and surroundin g woods are cleaner than i'd expected. My buddy and i cant believe so few people take advantage of it. So far I've been from Girard dam to just past the first bridge in PA. I also really like the are stretch from Lowellville dam down river. I've still not even fished it from the yak. Your posts are very encouraging though! And thanks for the maps to you and Doboy


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

The bald eagles are great, always around. Lowellville to that next bridge is my favorite to fish. Lots of fast moving water. Paddled upstream there the other day just to fish a stretch there solo. If you have time float to the bridge downstream of the 224 bridge. Slower stretches there but still great fishing.


----------

